# Los últimos desarrollos en amplificadores de audio(clase D).



## ibdali (Jun 28, 2011)

De la mano de Bruno Putzeys, creador del famoso UCD (Universal class D amplifier), un verdadero genio en lo que respecta a estos temas, llega el último desarrollo en amplificadores clase D, los Ncore®. 
Desarrollados  por Hypex, empresa para la cual trabaja actualmente Bruno, los Ncore® prometen ser un avance significativo en cuanto los clase D. Estos superan altamente todos los aspectos en cuanto a calidad de sonido y rendimiento de los amplificadores actuales. Con lo cual parece ser un paso mas para desplazar totalmente los amplificadores lineales del mercado, o por lo menos ese es el objetivo.
El NC1200 es el primer producto que utiliza esta tecnología y todavía no está disponible para el mercado masivo, este entrega 350W a 8ohm, 650W a 4ohm, y 1200W a 2ohm, prometiendo un rendimiento y calidad de audio insuperable. 

Aquí cargo un pdf donde comenta la tecnología y este es sobre el NC1200.

http://www.hypex.nl/docs/nc1200 folder web.pdf

Saludos!!


----------



## Yasmani lopez (Ago 25, 2022)

Hola..revivo el tema *POR* una pregunta... alguien tiene esquemas de esos amplificadores o algún enlace para poder descargarlos ?


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 25, 2022)

Pues este es un foro, donde hablan del hypex. Hay algunos esquemas, espero que te sirva, y que sea lo que buscas:
Review and Measurements of Hypex NC400 DIY Amp​








						Review and Measurements of Hypex NC400 DIY Amp
					

This is a review and detailed measurements of a DIY power amplifier based on Hypex NC400 amplifier modules.  It was built and is on kind loan from a member.  I asked him to list the parts and this is what he supplied:  $980 Amp modules, SMPS, internal cables (AC, DC, and shielded input) with...




					www.audiosciencereview.com


----------

